# Heater install by local competitor



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I noticed this while doing a stoppage call.

HO said it was installed during a repipe. I bet they pulled a permit:whistling2:


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Protech said:


> I noticed this while doing a stoppage call.
> 
> HO said it was installed during a repipe. I bet they pulled a permit:whistling2:


I wish this state would crack down on crap like that:furious: There is alot wrong in that picture...


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

what, do they get paid by the fitting? If so then they are rich. Whats that h.b. for a wash machine?

It is a washer, nevermind


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey could you find out where they got those butterflies? Nice relief line. You guys dont use disconnects on the power supply? I mean the electricians. I hate cpvc so everythings wrong with it to me.


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

i dont think we're even allowed to use that sh!t here.
1 elbow off a bakers dozen......................


----------



## Turd Burglar (Sep 26, 2009)

My favorite part is the uphill relief valve discharge. I learned that code like in the first year of apprenticeship. Where are these people learning plumbing?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

yep, that's the main offense.



Turd Burglar said:


> My favorite part is the uphill relief valve discharge. I learned that code like in the first year of apprenticeship. Where are these people learning plumbing?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey, I like the brown cpvc fittings, the ones that have baked in the sun for a while.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

only hot water to the washing machine? uhhh, expensive laundry. Or is the cold hidden in the pic?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I like that offset in the T&P drain line going up.....:blink: :laughing:


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

if that's the competition you got your work cut out for you.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

How so?



TheSkinnyGuy said:


> if that's the competition you got your work cut out for you.


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

Protech said:


> How so?


 
just looking at this pic and some past pics of what your competition has done... they obviously do such quality work..:whistling2:


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

here in wisconsin the relief valve has to discharge in the same room so its not mistaken of some other leaking pipe by a diy or handy man trying to cap it. that way they know what the water is coming from if it leaks


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

nice trailer billy bob! where's the park at? hazard county?


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

probably comes with a pump too! lol


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Protech said:


> I noticed this while doing a stoppage call.
> 
> HO said it was installed during a repipe. I bet they pulled a permit:whistling2:


Are those your hand prints on the wall after the stoppage? :laughing:


----------

